

Latvian hackathon winner reinvented Pacman into real life game - ragnars
http://garage48.org/blogger/projects-in-progress-at-garage48-riga

======
eps
Don't know about PacMan, but LoveLock made me think of the following.

Make a bracelet that has a pulse sensor and a couple of tiny LEDs, pair it
with the iPhone and the further connect it to another iPhone/bracelet combo
over the Internet. Use one LED for the owner's pulse, and another - for that
of a better half on the other end.

PS. Deluxe version could also show a distance between the bracelets.

------
mmahemoff
See also <http://pacmanhattan.com/> (a 2004 experiment) and
<http://cityrace.me/> (signup page - a Warsaw based startup).

------
solnyshok
I think that one of the most interesting projects is <http://groupocracy.org/>

this is much better, honest and at the same time, technical take on the
process of democratic elections and 4-5 years that follow after elections.
Better than what? Better than <https://www.votizen.com>

~~~
Abundnce10
I too thought this was the most interesting idea coming out of @ G48 Riga.
Granted it is just an idea still but imagine the implications of something
like this -- especially in the wake of all the uproar from the Occupy Wall
Street movement.

------
smartman
Dont forget <http://gateme.com> that offers full solution to nightclubs and
developed QR payments in garage48.

------
tweetdeleter
Guys, you were one of the best competitors! We see, there is still lots of
work to do to build up great gameficiation and stuff, but thats what we all
have to do! Thanks and wish you good luck developing the project!

Keep in touch, www.tweetdeleter.com @tweetdeleter

------
spyder
Augmented Reality Pacman: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIX6wJ1Wv90>

------
niels
Cool. I think the "Scotland Yard" board game as an augmented reality mobile
game would be a great idea also.

------
kookiekrak
This seems dangerous... People are going to walk into cars/people/poles etc

~~~
knieveltech
The world is a dangerous place, and fortunately there's nothing anyone can do
about that. Risk averse people don't typically realize that avoiding risk and
avoiding life are synonymous.

------
TruthElixirX
Maybe I am missing something but lots of these ideas seem pretty poor?

~~~
jkaljundi
This is not an ideas contest, more about networking and having fun while
learning new stuff. All about execution. After events like these people are
always hugely motivated and in high moods. Hard to describe it if you have not
participated yourself.

Still 2 previous Garage48 hackathon teams have won investments from Seedcamp,
the leading startup accelerator in Europe.

If even 1-2 teams from each event become real startups, that´s a big win. If
not, people meet others and it often happens they start other projects after
the event based on new ideas. Everybody wins.

